# What To Call The Ecig??



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

I have a silly question, but it has been bothering me... 

What do you call your Ecig? 

I hate the word ecig or ecigarette, its to long and everytime i hear cigarette it reminds me of a analogue and truth be told, its not a cigarette at all! Its a vaping device! 

Vape Machine, Vaper, my dad calls it a smoking pen.. Haha


----------



## Riaz (27/1/14)

i just call it, Vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/1/14)

I find the easiet way of explaining it to the countless people that ask me is an electronic cigarette. Anything else requires a lengthy explanation. 

But to people that know I just say vaporiser.


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

Riaz said:


> i just call it, Vape


I like it, short and to the point!


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> I find the easiet way of explaining it to the countless people that ask me is an electronic cigarette. Anything else requires a lengthy explanation.
> 
> But to people that know I just say vaporiser.


Haha, i feel your pain! I love getting people into vaping, converted over 13 people now, but its oh so tiring explaining the same things over and over and having the same argument with them about its health benefits.. Lol!


----------



## Tornalca (27/1/14)

I like "PV" Personal Vaporizer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (27/1/14)

I refer to mine as simply "my tank". 

My kids have such a hoot when I shout "anyone seen my tank?" because I regularly misplace it around the house. Yesterday I spent 20 minutes searching hi and low for the damn thing only to eventually retrace my steps to my tool box. I'd inadvertently placed it there when packing some tools away. GPS tracking chip time for me I think!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> I refer to mine as simply "my tank".
> 
> My kids have such a hoot when I shout "anyone seen my tank?" because I regularly misplace it around the house. Yesterday I spent 20 minutes searching hi and low for the damn thing only to eventually retrace my steps to my tool box. I'd inadvertently placed it there when packing some tools away. GPS tracking chip time for me I think!!


Haha, thats original! Lol, its not like you can phone it either, i have little clock pen holders, the type you buy from CNA everywhere in the house as my Vape stands, firstly so they dont get knocked over and break the clearo but also so there is a dedicated place for it so it doesnt get lost..


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/14)

LoLa

add - check my thread " where's LoLa "

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (27/1/14)

+1 for PV


----------



## annemarievdh (27/1/14)

Our friends nick named my e-cig "die pyp"


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Our friends nick named my e-cig "die pyp"


Lol, Thats funny!  Die battery pyp! Hahahaha! Lag ek nou lekker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (27/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> But to people that know I just say vaporiser.



Mostly the word vaporizer refers to a device that is often used to vaporize "the herb". Another negative connection that people will use to judge us.
So I refer to it as my vaper. I would simply ask my daughter to go fetch my vaper, and she knows exactly what it is. I make a point of it to never call it a cigarette, or ecig or such. The moment you say cigarette, people no longer trust it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Mostly the word vaporizer refers to a device that is often used to vaporize "the herb". Another negative connection that people will use to judge us.
> So I refer to it as my vaper. I would simply ask my daughter to go fetch my vaper, and she knows exactly what it is. I make a point of it to never call it a cigarette, or ecig or such. The moment you say cigarette, people no longer trust it.


My point exactly! They should stop calling it a e cigarette, as the two are worlds apart! Also a very good point with the Vaporizer! 

Aaaand i forgot what i wanted to say... lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SunRam (27/1/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Our friends nick named my e-cig "die pyp"


Lol, my family also calls it my "pypie" even though it's a mech with a kayfun, more like a "pyp"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

haha mine calls it a smoke machine  I prefer the term PV though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (27/1/14)

vape stick / ecig 

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (27/1/14)

Continuum Transfunctioner.

Meaning: A device whose mystery is only exceeded by its power.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (28/1/14)

I refer to it to people around me who know me as "my vape" or even "my pipes" when carrying two in my hands. 

To those who dont know vaping, i generally refer to it as an ecigarette since they then know what it is
But i agree with the comments here that the word cigarette needs to be phased out and i dont like using it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Continuum Transfunctioner.
> 
> Meaning: A device whose mystery is only exceeded by its power.


Hahahahaha!! Ah man! May i adopt that name? Please!!! Absolute winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (28/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Hahahahaha!! Ah man! May i adopt that name? Please!!! Absolute winner


For sure!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

TylerD said:


> For sure!


Awesome! Thanks dude! Going to have so much fun Vaping on my Continuum Transfunctioner!!   hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

Let's call it P.E.N.I.S. 
*(Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhalation System)*
http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/search?q=P.E.N.I.S

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (28/1/14)

TylerD said:


> Continuum Transfunctioner.
> 
> Meaning: A device whose mystery is only exceeded by its power.



i can only hear that being said in his voice, and im literally laughing out loud here at my desk at this moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> Let's call it P.E.N.I.S.
> *(Personal Electronic Nicotine Inhalation System)*
> http://vaporjoe.blogspot.com/search?q=P.E.N.I.S


HAHAHAHA!!! Dude! Epic, 

Collegue : "Hey what are you doing there?"
Me : "Vaping my PENIS...." 

LOL! Will be visiting HR in no time..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (28/1/14)

With some crappy editing from me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

Hahahaha! I literally fell off my chair!    Dude! I wish i could be your colleague!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/1/14)

Why is people's 1st question usually. .. Are there drugs in there? Is it just me? 

I suppose the SVD does look like it could administer an adrenalin shot directly into your heart. Or perhaps a nuclear exposure vaccine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

ShaneW said:


> Why is people's 1st question usually. .. Are there drugs in there? Is it just me?
> 
> I suppose the SVD does look like it could administer an adrenalin shot directly into your heart. Or perhaps a nuclear exposure vaccine.


Haha! I have lost count of how many people ask me if i have weed in mine, even tho my juice is orange and not green... People are just to gullible, and mostly idiots as well.. As soon as they dont know what something is they automatically assume its something bad!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/1/14)

DAT. Just DAT. Digital Alternative to Tobacco/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

I call my MVP and ProTank 2 Mini - Eric!

Everything I love is called Eric!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

